
Joiner makes cross-database joins effortless. Here's why. - mjirv
https://www.getjoiner.com/blog/how-to-effortlessly-spin-up-a-data-warehouse-in-minutes
======
gigatexal
So this is aggregating tables and such from multiple sources... as an EDW
developer I think you are sullying the idea of an EDW

~~~
mjirv
Hey, author/founder here. Actually... I agree (if I understand you correctly).
Joiner exists to make cross-database joins really easy for an individual
analyst, not to compete with the scalability of a traditional EDW. On the
backend, it works by querying all those databases directly, rather than making
copies of everything.

There's very likely a better phrase to describe it than "data warehouse."

~~~
gigatexal
Only because I felt it was cheapening all the blood sweat and tears I put into
understanding and developing a real EDW that I found fault with the
advertising. Though that aside the premise looks really cool!

